# Cafflano Krinder or Porlex?



## Stanno (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm looking to buy my first grinder and, after reading a thread on here, have backed the Cafflano Krinder Kickstarter.

Just wondering if it's a bit too much of a punt and I'd be better going for a Porlex grinder?

I'm open to other suggestions in that £50ish price range.

I have read many threads with similar 'first grinder' themes and note the advice of getting an Aergrind but can't really justify spending that much. I understand the idea of future proofing but I'm prone to spending more money than I should on new hobbies and then not keeping them up so £120 is just too much.

For the foreseeable, I will be using a Delonghi Scultura (pressurised baskets), Moka pot and French press for brewing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Ive just taken delivery of a Rhino hand grinder, for £32 it seems to do a preety good job.


----------



## Stanno (Apr 14, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> Ive just taken delivery of a Rhino hand grinder, for £32 it seems to do a preety good job.


The Cafflano one has Italian steel burrs so I'm thinking the extra £15 will hopefully be worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

